# NBA 2K9 - Lakers Ratings



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

​


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

:lol: Coby Karl has a higher rating than Radman..


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Farmar looks pretty decent.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Ariza would go off in some games when I used him last year. He was like unstoppable in the paint.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

"Alphabetical" rating kind of sucks, imo, but whatever. Kobe's "+D" in rebounding is a bit on the strange side, since he's a top 5 rebounder from the SF/SG position and one of the best rebounders at the 2 position (ever?) ).

Can't wait for this to come out!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Not as bad as usual..


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

LOL @ Coby Karl ahead of VladRad.

Odom should get at least an A- for rebounding. What, 10 a game isnt good enough for an A?

Pau better post D than Bynum, I dont think so.


----------



## Eyeslack (Sep 21, 2008)

CubanLaker said:


> :lol: Coby Karl has a higher rating than Radman..




:lol: wow...


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Chris Mihm has a higher rating than Radman.

Outside the 3 minutes he played in the finals, when was the last time the guy even saw the court??


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Were do people get the idea that Pau is a good defender/rebounder? He's downright awful at both. Better post D than Andrew? As good a rebounder as Lamar? GTFO. 
Pretty good on the rest. Tough to complain about Kobe's 99 rating, but he's one of the best rebounding/shotblocking guards in the league, so I'm not sure what that's all about. Guess it would look more rediculous giving him A's across the board, but he's seriously great at everything when he wants to be.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

something tells me he won't be buying this game.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Awful man D by Lamar, Pau and Drew... looks like 2-3 zone and praying the other team isn't hitting shots is the way to go.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Luke sucks.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Silk D said:


> Were do people get the idea that Pau is a good defender/rebounder? He's downright awful at both. Better post D than Andrew? As good a rebounder as Lamar? GTFO.
> Pretty good on the rest. Tough to complain about Kobe's 99 rating, but he's one of the best rebounding/shotblocking guards in the league, so I'm not sure what that's all about. Guess it would look more rediculous giving him A's across the board, but he's seriously great at everything when he wants to be.


I dont think he is awful on D. He handles the big PF's like Timmy pretty well. But he is not as good as Bynum at post D. And he is not as good of a rebounder as Lamar.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Timmy's not an over-powering player. Gasol's length allows him to cover him decently. Bang Pau a little, and you get an easy score. As good as he is on offense (skill wise anyway), he's just as bad on defense.

I should have put this in the prediction thread, but I'm willing to bet Gasol will become the new favorite Laker to hate this season. Once people forget that we got him for pennies on the dollar and their expectations go up, they'll be very dissapointed.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Silk D said:


> Timmy's not an over-powering player. Gasol's length allows him to cover him decently. Bang Pau a little, and you get an easy score. As good as he is on offense (skill wise anyway), he's just as bad on defense.
> 
> I should have put this in the prediction thread, but I'm willing to bet Gasol will become the new favorite Laker to hate this season. Once people forget that we got him for pennies on the dollar and their expectations go up, they'll be very dissapointed.



He is not a big banging type of defender that is for sure. I just wouldnt call his defense downright horrible.


I totaly disagree on your next point. I see Pau as a PF. I think he will fit in very nicely in that role. He is much better when he faces the basket, and has an amazing ability to pass in the paint and has a nice mid range game. i think that Bynum and Pau will actually make each other look better, not take away from each other.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Yeah, I did say he was good on offense. Hell, he's great on offense with his guard-like skills at freaking 7-1. He'll do fine on that end, and maybe with Andrew backing him up and guarding all the tough low-post players, he won't be as bad on D. But he'll still be bad. 

We can just agree to disagree right now. Believe me, I'm praying that you can throw this in my face by mid-season. We will discuss Pau's defense (or lack of) again, trust me.


----------

